# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Thermaecentrum Phoenix (Landen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Thermaecentrum Phoenix
Steenweg op Sint-Truiden 442 
Landen (BR)

Bezoek de website van Thermaecentrum Phoenix

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Thermaecentrum Phoenix (Landen).*

----------

